# Those charismatic Covenanters?



## Pergamum (Nov 17, 2007)

Reading the history of the covenanters, Ifind that quite a lot claim to have had visions, dreams and supposedly uttered prophecies.

What gives?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2007)

They were Scotsmen. And all common-sense philosophy, Wealth-of-Nations, builders-of business-empires,aside Scots are celts. And "a Celt is never far from tears" as the saying goes. It might just as well be "or visions".

Any random group of 1,000 Scots; footballers, shipbuilders, sheep farmers, or even Covenanters will contain a (much) higher percentage of people with "the gift" or "the sight" (as it's called in my family) then any other group of 1,000 europeans.

I know that this does not really explain it but in my mind this *emotionalism* is a much a part of our make-up as the tendency to red hair and a love of whiskey.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2007)

Previous threads which have addressed this subject:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f62/were-some-reformers-charismatics-1187/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f62/cessationist-no-why-2-a-525/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f62/charismatic-calvinists-517/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f62/cessationism-23101/


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 18, 2007)

Kevin said:


> They were Scotsmen. And all common-sense philosophy, Wealth-of-Nations, builders-of business-empires,aside Scots are celts. And "a Celt is never far from tears" as the saying goes. It might just as well be "or visions".
> 
> Any random group of 1,000 Scots; footballers, shipbuilders, sheep farmers, or even Covenanters will contain a (much) higher percentage of people with "the gift" or "the sight" (as it's called in my family) then any other group of 1,000 europeans.
> 
> I know that this does not really explain it but in my mind this *emotionalism* is a much a part of our make-up as the tendency to red hair and a love of whiskey.



Agreed, though many Christians of Scottish lineage have learned to not encourage such things. If they happen, they happen...can be considered an act of Providence, but not considered a norm or something to either seek after or "expect".

Particulary since there are many, including the Pilgrims and Puritans, that would have just automatically accredit a demon instead of God.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 18, 2007)

So....were they in error? Too much Whisky? Demons? A bunch of liars?


Or do such things still occur?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 18, 2007)

I won’t repeat the material I’ve posted before on other threads. It is fair to debate whether the Scots may have been wrong theologically as far as explaining these events; but, while the more miraculous or outlandish probably are likely hagiography, or perhaps born within a still relatively superstitious general populace, many of the examples cannot simply be dismissed.  


Pergamum said:


> So....were they in error? Too much Whisky? Demons? A bunch of liars?
> 
> 
> Or do such things still occur?


----------



## Richard King (Nov 18, 2007)

Kevin said:


> They were Scotsmen. And all common-sense philosophy, Wealth-of-Nations, builders-of business-empires,aside Scots are celts. And "a Celt is never far from tears" as the saying goes. It might just as well be "or visions".
> 
> Any random group of 1,000 Scots; footballers, shipbuilders, sheep farmers, or even Covenanters will contain a (much) higher percentage of people with "the gift" or "the sight" (as it's called in my family) then any other group of 1,000 europeans.
> 
> I know that this does not really explain it but in my mind this *emotionalism* is a much a part of our make-up as the tendency to red hair and a love of whiskey.



Wow take out the whiskey some of the red hair and you have pretty much described me and my ancestors.
One of the great realizations I came to late in life is I let emotions govern me. Now I can blame my heritage!

*


----------

